# estarem al cap del carrer.



## ampurdan

Bon dia a tothom!

Sento molt sovint aquesta expressió per aquí on visc. Vol dir alguna cosa com "si fem això, la situació serà tan problemàtica com l'actual". La coneixieu? Sabeu d'on prové?


----------



## Mei

Si, jo l'he sentit sovint, però em pensava que volia dir "ens fotran fora" o alguna cosa semblant.... "si continues fent això estaràs al cap del carrer en quatre dies"

De totes maneres, buscant pel google he trobat aquesta frase que té un significat diferent:

Vaig veure d'un plegat tot el que m'havien dit quan vaig veure aquests dos policies al cap del carrer.

Seguiré investigant!

Salut

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Mei, una cosa es "estar al carrer" (resultat de què et fotin al carrer) i l'altra estar al cap del carrer. No vols dir que vas sentir la primera?

El significat de google és el literal: els policies estaven literalment al cap del carrer (al començament o final, segons como es miri).


----------



## diegodbs

Perdón por intervenir en castellano. "Estar al cabo de la calle" existe en castellano con el significado de "estar enterado de todo, sabérselas todas, etc". Se supone que quien está al cabo (en el comienzo) de una calle se entera de todo lo que se dice y ve a todos los que pasan por allí, de ahí la expresión.
No sé si en catalán también tiene ese sentido.
Las frases en catalán y castellano parecen una traducción directa de un idioma a otro.
¿Cuál será la original? ¡qué más da!


----------



## ampurdan

Gracias por intervenir, Diego. No conocía esa frase en castellano con el significado que tú dices (sí el literal). En cualquier caso, no la he escuchado utilizar de ese modo en catalán.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Mei, una cosa es "estar al carrer" (resultat de què et fotin al carrer) i l'altra estar al cap del carrer. No vols dir que vas sentir la primera?
> 
> El significat de google és el literal: els policies estaven literalment al cap del carrer (al començament o final, segons como es miri).


 
jajajaja, bé pensa que segurament m'ho va dir un barceloní, així que és possible que digués "al cap del carrer" per dir "estar al carrer". 

De totes maneres he sentit aquesta expresió sense fer referència a la feina.

Diego:hay una canción de "El último de la fila" que dice: 

Este es mi destino, 
*al cabo de la calle estoy*; 
me siento como aquel ladrón 
que busca su fortuna 
en un callejón por donde nunca pasa nadie. 
Como un burro amarrado a la puerta de un baile.

Es en el sentido que dices, ¿verdad?

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> jajajaja, bé pensa que segurament m'ho va dir un barceloní, així que és possible que digués "al cap del carrer" per dir "estar al carrer".
> 
> De totes maneres he sentit aquesta expresió sense fer referència a la feina.
> 
> Diego:hay una canción de "El último de la fila" que dice:
> 
> Este es mi destino,
> *al cabo de la calle estoy*;
> me siento como aquel ladrón
> que busca su fortuna
> en un callejón por donde nunca pasa nadie.
> Como un burro amarrado a la puerta de un baile.
> 
> Es en el sentido que dices, ¿verdad?
> 
> Mei


 
No coneixia la cançó, però em sembla que és como jo ho deia.

"al cabo de la calle estoy....en un callejón por donde nunca pasa nadie"

Está jugando con el sentido literal de la frase, y el sentido figurado de la expresión.
O sea, que no se enteraba de nada.


----------



## anlifa

Hola a tothom,
m'ha fet molta gràcia veure aquest tema, ja que "estar al cap del carrer" és una de les expressions que més utilitza la meva mare (natural del Pirineu aragonés i catalanòfon,jeje). 
La majoria de cops ho utilitza com una manera d'acabar una discussió, en el sentit de que s'han esgotat els arguments...més o menys com "ja està tot dit", o "ja ens ho hem dit tot".


----------



## ampurdan

Vaja, potser sí que algunes vegades s'utilitza com tu ho dius, Anlifa... No ho sé...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom!
A mi no em sona d'haver sentit mai aquesta expressió a la Plana de Vic. No se si és que allà no es diu o que senzillament no l'he sentida mai.  

El Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana diu: 
_10_ *ja som al cap del carrer!* _fig_ Ja hem arribat al final de la discussió, ja no cal parlar més (d'una cosa). 
Slts, 
Oncle Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom,

Doncs jo si que ho dic això de "ja som al cap del carrer" o "ja tornem a ser al cap del carrer"!
Ho dic en el sentit de "ja som on erem/ punt de partida/inici"... és a dir, no hem trobat cap solució, resposta... a un problema, pregunta...

fins ara,
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Doncs jo si que ho dic això de "ja som al cap del carrer" o "ja tornem a ser al cap del carrer"!
> Ho dic en el sentit de "ja som on erem/ punt de partida/inici"... és a dir, no hem trobat cap solució, resposta... a un problema, pregunta...
> 
> fins ara,
> A+


vatúa Anna Più!
veig que allà a Osona Nord teniu més riquesa de llenguatge que al Osona Sud!  
o sóc jo que tinc les orelles tapades...


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> vatúa Anna Più!
> veig que allà a Osona Nord teniu més riquesa de llenguatge que al Osona Sud!
> o sóc jo que tinc les orelles tapades...


 
Roi Marphille!
Si els ho preguntes a la gent gran d'Osona Sud, segur que la coneixen... em sembla que és d'aquelles que mica en mica es perd... Jo diria que l'han de conèixer!

Fins ara,
A+


----------



## noelius

Hola,
a Terrassa ho fem servir com diu l'oncle Roi:
Ja hem arribat al final de la discussió, ja no cal parlar més (d'una cosa)... que no necessàriament vol dir que no té solució, simplement que ja no cal parlar-ne mes, vaja, que ho podria haver dit el Schuster quan va preguntar d'on era l'arbitr.

Noël.


----------

